# Advice



## susanpcallahan848 (7 mo ago)

I am looking at visiting Thailand & wondering if there is someone who might be willing to meet with me & “show me the ropes” as I will be traveling alone in new territory. Thanks,


----------



## TLXV04 (7 mo ago)

Hi Susan. I've visited twice now, returning from a three-week trip recently, and have travelled round a lot of Thailand. Happy to discuss online. I'm in England.


----------



## panzer77 (6 mo ago)

Hi Susan, I've been to Thailand many times. Just hit me up with any questions you might have.


----------

